# ZK-Kondensatoren Formieren



## Xaar (24 März 2018)

Hallo!

Um mich mal wieder etwas mehr mit Umrichter zu befassen, habe ich mir drei kleinere, gebrauchte Umrichter zugelegt, mit denen ich etwas experimentieren will. Im Konkreten sind dies ein Siemens Micromaster 440 (0,25 kW), ein Omron SYSDRIVE 3G3EV (0,2 kW) und ein Mitsubishi E720S (0,5 kW). Alle Umrichter sind schon ein paar Jahre alt, wobei der Omron von 1999 mit Abstand der Älteste ist. Sind alles drei Umrichter für 230 V, kein Drehstrom.

Nun stehe ich vor der Frage: Wie umgehen mit dem Formieren der Zwischenkreiskondensatoren?

Für den Micromaster habe ich in der Betriebsanleitung was zum Formieren gefunden, den werde ich erstmal für einige Stunden per Stelltrafo versorgen. Zwar nicht ganz so exakt, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben (2 h bei 25 % Spannung, 2 h bei 50 % Spannung, 2 h bei 75 % Spannung und abschließend noch 2 h bei 100 % Spannung), da mein Stelltrafo erst ab 120 V losgeht, aber ich denke, das dies trotzdem gelingen wird.

Für den Omron und den Mitsubishi habe ich jedoch keinerlei Vorgaben gefunden. Nun hatte ich hier die Idee, einfach auf die Zwischenkreis-Anschlüsse nach und nach mehr Gleichspannung bis zur Nennspannung draufzugeben, so wie es wohl bei einigen Umrichtern von SEW gedacht ist. Alternativ hatte ich auch schon Ideen gefunden, die die Variante "100-W-Glühlampe in die Einspeiseleitung in Reihe schalten und warten" beinhalteten. Bei dieser Variante bin ich mir aber unsicher, ob das für den Umrichter akzeptabel ist, genauso wie die Variante, die beim Micromaster angewandt werden soll.

Hat jemand dahingehen Erfahrung im Umgang mit solche Umrichtern, die keine Vorgaben hinsichtlich der Formierung haben?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Grüße, Xaar.


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2018)

Mit der Glühlampenmethode machst du nix falsch.
Damit wird der max. Ladestrom begrenzt.


----------



## Heinileini (24 März 2018)

Xaar schrieb:


> ... Wie umgehen mit dem Formieren der *Zwischenkreiskondensatoren*? ...
> ... per *Stelltrafo* versorgen. ... da mein Stelltrafo erst *ab 120 V* losgeht ...
> ... auf die Zwischenkreis-Anschlüsse nach und nach mehr *Gleichspannung* bis zur *Nennspannung* draufzugeben ...
> ... die Variante "*100-W-Glühlampe* in die Einspeiseleitung *in Reihe* schalten und warten"  ...


*- Zwischenkreiskondensatoren : Gleichspannung
- Stelltrafo erst ab 120 V : WechselSpannung!? Gleichrichten, dann ist man schon bei ca. 120 x 1,4 V = 170 V 
​*- Nennspannung : wie hoch denn nun?​- 100-W-Glühlampe : als Strombegrenzung für den "Notfall" - kann nicht schaden, aber ...

Im Netz findet man u.a. "Alte Elkos können formiert werden. Dazu bekommen sie über einen Vorwiderstand einen Strom von etwa 20 mA. Im Laufe vieler Stunden nimmt der Leckstrom ab und der Elko gewinnt an Kapazität. Das Formieren kann mehre Tage dauern. Allerdings besteht keine Gewissheit darüber, ob der Elko sich wieder erholt."

20 mA klingt allerdings nicht nach einer 100 W Glühlampe als geeignetem Vorwiderstand. 
Sorry, ich habe keine Erfahrung mit dem Formieren von Elkos. Ich melde mich nur, weil mich Dein Stichwort "StellTrafo" aufgeschreckt hat. 
Gruss, Heinileini

PS: dieser Editor tut heute wieder was er will - die FettSchrift ausserhalb des Quote ist nicht beabsichtig, aber änderungsresistent ;o(
​​


----------



## Dr. Vacon (24 März 2018)

Guten Abend, Xaar,

mein Wissensstand bei FU-Elkos ist, daß je Jahr der Nicht-Nutzung (nicht an Netzspannung gelegt) mindestens eine Stunde Formierungszeit einzuplanen ist. Die DC-Spannung sollte mit einer Strombegrenzung von maximal 100 mA draufgegeben werden (je nach Zustand der Elkos geht dann der Formierungsstrom runter und dann kann die Formierungsspannung wieder hochgedreht werden). Die Höhe der DC-Spannung sollte mindestens dem Formfaktor der anzuschließenden Netzspannung entsprechen (bei 230 V AC dann eben 325 V DC, je höher (bis zur maximal zulässigen DC-Spannung), desto besser). Dazu (für maximale DC-Spannung) brauchst Du natürlich ein entsprechendes Netzgerät bzw. Trafo. Wobei irgendwann auch mal "Schluß" mit dem Formieren ist, imho, bei einem fast 20 Jahre alten FU...? 
Wir sind so von 6-8 Jahren ausgegangen, wo es sinnvoll sein dürfte, noch "Arbeit" reinzustecken...

Ich würde übrigens die Stabilität der DC-Spannung am FU (FU-Anzeige) als Kriterium nehmen, ob der FU das überlebt oder nicht.

Sollte es nicht, bei den doch überschaubaren Leistungen und Netzspannungen, die Du hier nennst, für relativ kleines Geld etwas moderne Technik in der Bucht oder sonstwo geben?
Auch die Regelungsalgorithmen, HMI usw. dürften, bei solch alten Geräten, nicht mehr Stand der Technik sein...

Meint
Mathias


----------



## Gleichstromer (25 März 2018)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://download.lenze.com/AKB/German/200701633/Zwischenkreis-Kondensatoren_formieren_v1-1.pdf

Prinzipiell geht es ja ums Formieren von Kondensatoren, das dürfte bei allen Herstellern ähnlich ablaufen. Alllemal besser als direkt einschalten.


----------



## Xaar (27 März 2018)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

@Heinileini:

Das mit dem Stelltrafo war nur die Methode, die Siemens für den MICROMASTER im Handbuch empfhiehlt (indirekt) - für die GS-Speisung des Zwischenkreises ist der freilich nicht direkt geeignet, ohne eine entsprechende Schaltung dazwischen, soweit ist mir das vollkommen klar.

@Dr. Vacon:

Es war im ersten Post vielleicht etwas unglücklich bzw. unvollständig ausgedrückt: Der Omron-Umrichter ist von 1999 - die beiden anderen Umrichter sind bedeutend neuer. Der MICROMASTER ist von 2016 (daher auch kein Problem mit meinem Stelltrafo) und der Mitsubishi ist von 2011 - also auch noch nicht so exorbitant alt. Der MM und der Mitsubishi können beide Vector Control, der Omron nur U/f-Steuerung - reicht aber vollkommen zu, zumal er "nebenbei" mir in die Hände gefallen ist - Ausschau hatte ich nach ihm eigentlich nicht gehalten. Wenn er nicht mehr funktioniert, dann geht er auf den Schrott.

Sicherlich gibt es technisch neuere Umrichter, allerdings habe ich schon nach Umrichtern mit optionaler PROFIBUS- oder PROFINET-Schnittstelle Ausschau gehalten. Am liebsten hätte ich einen SINAMICS G120 genommen - nur habe ich da nichts als 1-Phasen-Ausführung gefunden, was bezahlbar war. Daher tut's der MICROMASTER 440 auch ganz vernünftig, zumal er ja fast neu ist. 'ne PROFIBUS-Schnittstelle für ihn habe ich mittlerweile auch bekommen.

@Gleichstromer:

Danke für das Dokument - eine schöne Zusammenfassung für die Schaltung zur GS-Speisung des Zwischenkreises.

Grüße, Xaar.


----------

